# Unterlagen Maschinenrichtlinie und Vorschriften



## jabba (20 März 2009)

Aktualisierung der Linkliste mit Kurzinfos zu diversen Themen der Maschinenbau-BG.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=158773&postcount=17


----------



## Safety (20 März 2009)

*Danke*

Hallo Jabba,
finde ich gut was Du da machst!
Du könntest noch den KAN-Bericht einfügen der die unterschiede der MRL aufzeigt.


----------



## jabba (21 März 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis,
den KANnte ich noch gar nicht.
Ist eingefügt worden .


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 März 2009)

Hallo Jabba,
ich finde das gut was du hier machst und der Safety steuert auch gut dazu bei.

...du hast mal geschrieben


> *!ACHTUNG LISTE WIRD BEI BEDARF STÄNDIG GEÄNDERT UND SOLLTE VIELEICHT IRGENDWANN INS FAQ!*



ich finde das ist längst überfällig....!

gruß helmut


----------



## Ide (23 März 2009)

Bitte mal die Links mit den Smilies korrigieren. Sonst vom feinsten!


----------

